# Audacity problem



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

When I click on "monitor" I get a loud clicking sound, but no signal from the mic I have plugged in. Anyone else had this problem? I had it working before, and re-installed it, but it does the same thing.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Also, I was looking at the Audacity website, and apparently my new computer with 2gb memory, 160gb hard drive and a 2.3ghz running Vista home premium 32 bit, is not adequate for the program. 
Does anyone here record with a similar computer, and if so what are you using?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Also, I was looking at the Audacity website, and apparently my new computer with 2gb memory, 160gb hard drive and a 2.3ghz running Vista home premium 32 bit, is not adequate for the program.
> Does anyone here record with a similar computer, and if so what are you using?


According to the specs your computer is fine.

Windows version Recommended Minimum RAM/processor speed
Windows 98, ME 128 MB / 500 MHz 64 MB / 300 MHz
Windows 2000, XP 512 MB/1 GHz 128 MB/300 MHz
Windows Vista Home Basic 2 GB / 1 GHz 512 MB / 1 GHz
Windows Vista Home Premium/
Business/Ultimate 4 GB / 2 GHz 1 GB / 1 GHz


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Audacity lets you select source and channel, and I have had it install not recognising the mic. Been a while, but if you go through your pref's you may find the source was reset to line in instead of mic or something along those lines


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I got rid of Audacity, and installed Reaper, but I still can't get a signal from the mic input. I'll check the preferences again.


Got it!
Now I'm just having a problem getting enough gain from the mic. But that's a simple one. A preamp or USB mic might be in order, methinks.
Thanks for the help, folks.


----------

